# audi tt rear wind blocker not working correctly



## bugervan (Sep 7, 2010)

My wind deflector is not going up and down correctly can anyone please help.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

pull both seats as far forward as possible. Climb in behind them. Reach over where the deflector should come up. the panel on the back side is not really clipped in and can be popped out easily. you can look and see if the belt is still intact if you can verify the switch is good. my belt tore in half and now only one side works. hope this helps


----------



## bugervan (Sep 7, 2010)

So How do you replace the belt if it needs too be rePlaced?


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

that i do not know. if you find instructions, please share. know from searching on here it is possible to find the part number but thats about it.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

have a look here ...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=98926&p=1058528&hilit=roadster+fix+belt#p1058528

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=211497&p=2025713&hilit=roadster+wind#p2025713

not what your asking , but a search on that site might reveal a fix .
i just had a quick look , and apparently its easier and cheaper to just replace the whole mechanism for one off ebay or here etc.


----------



## connerscg (Nov 17, 2010)

My belt has gone also and I cannot find a part number for it. 

I believe that I have found how to fix. 

The cover is held on by rivits, you need to drill out / pop the rivits and the top cover should come off, replace the belt and rivit it back on, that should be it. 

any help on part number would be great!


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

look at the last post in this thread. has part number 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5262157-any-help-with-a-part-number


----------



## connerscg (Nov 17, 2010)

LMAO and that is my post and I never saw that!!


----------



## connerscg (Nov 17, 2010)

Part number 8N7 862 997 

approx $143 from ECS tuning.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

connerscg said:


> Part number 8N7 862 997
> 
> approx $143 from ECS tuning.


 $108.34 from 1stvwparts.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I replaced the belt on mine about a month and a half ago... 

It took a while, but it's worth it and very doable. 

1. with the top on, pull seats forward, get in the car. 
2. reach behind the roll bars towards the bottom (roof storage compartment) 
3. remove the plastic trim piece by pulling on it at the bottom where it meets the carpet 
4. Take the top down, now you can see you belt and make sure it took a crap 
5. Remove the rivets using a drillbit that is as large as the rivets' head (makes it easier) 
6. Punch the rest of the rivet in. 
7. Remove the top metal piece and change your belt (make sure you remove all the debris from the previous belt!!! clean very well the little sprockets where the belt is mounted. 
8. Buy a riveter and rivets and put the rivets back in. 
9. Test... 
10. Assemble. 

Hope this helps! this should take about 3 hrs tops! (I didn't know what I was doing)


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> I replaced the belt on mine about a month and a half ago...
> 
> It took a while, but it's worth it and very doable.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info! can you add to reputation on this forum?? if not have a :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheers!


----------

